# Where to hunt by Mitchell



## bridslayer43 (Mar 7, 2006)

Im going to mitchell this weekend for state basketball and i thought id bring the gun. Where can i find some birds around there. I cant wait any longer to shoot those geese ive been waiting all year and any help would be great


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I'm going down there on thursday to check out the tech school. I might have to try and get out to shoot some, i'll try and let you know where I see the most.


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

It's not hard to find them, just got to drive around a little until you spot them. Be sure to ask permission and then go get em! :sniper:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

you'll have your vehicle and gun...DRIVE AROUND AND LOOK!!!!!!! (SCOUT)


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard there were a lot of geese at the congo club!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They are the good ones to ,they have BIG BREASTS!! Good eat'in. :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

First go to Mitchell. Then...LOOK UP!


----------



## bridslayer43 (Mar 7, 2006)

Is there any good public areas or will alot of people give permission around there?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes, you'll have no problem finding places to hunt.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Too bad the double K is really spelled Kongo Klub. Don't ask me how I know that. uke:


----------



## goosehunter17 (Mar 7, 2006)

hey im goin to mitchell to anybody got the hotspot
:sniper:


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

why give the guy a hard time.never seen such hate.pm sent birdslayer


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

grizzly said:


> why give the guy a hard time


Exactly, why people have to be so rude all the time is beyond me. Moderating people who act like children is a full-time job lately.

If you guys have nothing nice to say, don't post. I'd appreciate it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would be guessing that the problem is the fact everyone is getting a little impatient from not being able to shoot something. lol. I guess I am getting a little anxious to shoot some sky carp just like everyone else, seems like winter puts everyone on edge. Must be the cold weather. Laters.


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

I was told by a friend that lives near Michell that the birds weren't stopping there.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Didn't see anything by Mitchell yesterday, they were all north of Huron.


----------

